# Canon Pixma MP560 - Printer Ink Is coming out in weird lines



## nymusix (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey there, I am having a problem with my Canon Pixma MP560. Up till now, I haven't had any trouble with it, but I just changed the ink cartridges for the first time and now it's printing like this: 









As you can see, the black ink is printing missing lines or something of the sort. If anyone knows what this problem is and how it can be fixed, I would very much appreciate it. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi nymusix welcome to tsf,

have you tried cleaning the print head? are you using refilled or new genuine ink cartridges?


----------



## nymusix (Jan 19, 2011)

The ink cartridges are new and unused, but bought from someone other than Canon or an official manufacturer. 

I had the printer run the "clean head" feature and then it gave me the following nozzle alignment check printout: 


I don't know what it's supposed to look like, but I'm pretty sure not that. 

And the black lines are still printing really strangely, I just printed a sample page of text and it's even less legible, just a couple stray lines on the page and that's it, you almost can't see it at all.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

It looks like a problem with the cartridges. Sometimes with generic refills they dont always work. Its kind of a crap shoot.

I would suggest trying cannon cartridges Canon PGI-220


----------

